# Johnson beach-black drum



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxfish4fun (Oct 22, 2007)

My dad landed this black drum last night , also snapped swivel once and line broke on another occasion.

Big fish moving around at night.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

That's a nice fish. Wonder if some of the others you did not land were sharks? We used to dowell on them there at night...


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

fish4fun, I regard those big black Druma as the Wise Old men of the trenches in the bay as I considered them to usually hold to structure and lurk in wait for big dinner.

I admire that old man of the sea...And your Father too.










Jose caught this one in his cast net., yea, Wowe!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxfish4fun (Oct 22, 2007)

hey mdrobe2 , we plan on shark fishing soon, one night, just waiting for flat surf for the kayak.

todd in the bay , thats a big drum for a cast net, cool catch.


----------

